# question about XBMC on freebsd



## wonslung (Jun 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me how well xbmc works on freebsd i386 with an nvidia card (i know that amd64 doesn't have the driver yet)   Does the Nvidia driver have VDPAU support on i386?  I'm looking at maybe switching my htpc from ubuntu to freebsd (i've switched all my other linux machines, the 3 htpc's are all that remain)

thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

Could you please pick the correct forum for questions instead of placing almost every single thread in the General forum? Read the sticky in there.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Could you please pick the correct forum for questions instead of placing almost every single thread in the General forum? Read the sticky in there.



i don't put every single post in the general forum.  I've used the networking forum, the ports forum....a bunch of them.  I considered THIS to be a general question because i didn't see xbmc in PORTS.

but anyways, i'm sorry, i will try to make sure every single post lands where it's supposed to from now on.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

I've moved quite a lot of your threads from the General forum lately, because most didn't belong there at all. XBMC is a media center program/suite, so multimedia (or at least X) are much better suited forums for questions about that. 'General' is for questions regarding the base system. Again: see that sticky.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 29, 2009)

I've read it before, i read it again, like i said i will try to make sure i follow it better in the future.  I'm sorry for making your moderation job harder than it's supposed to be.

edit:

I hope this didn't come off as sarcastic because i'm honestly trying to be sincere.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

no prob


----------

